# Michigan, Anyone?



## Guitarist (Mar 29, 2016)

Do you know anything about living there?  A friend of mine lives near Midland and wants me to move there.  I found a couple of nice-looking apartment communities online.  

Then I did a Google map search and saw the satellite views of the Dow plant.  My friend said, Oh, yeah, Dow is big and it has a chemical-leak warning alert system.  

The only industrial plants I've ever lived near were a paper mill and a cast-iron pipe company and I wasn't near them long.  

Can any of you offer any feedback about living in a town that has chemical-leak warning plans and huge vats and sludge ponds and pipes running over the roadways?  I mean, yeah, not far from my neighborhood I've heard of a drug dealer getting shot, and other crimes going on, and if I moved to the beach I would have hurricanes to think about, so no place is "safe," but is it just a matter of what you're used to? I used to live in Tornado Alley, but I felt safer there than I would have in an earthquake-prone area.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 30, 2016)

I lived in Michigan a total of 32 years but haven't lived there since 1990.  Don't know anything about Midland.  Personally if I was going to choose a place to move to in the US I'd probably pick the coast of NC or SC.  If I had tons of money I'd pick the coast of central California.


----------



## jujube (Mar 30, 2016)

I lived in Detroit and then the suburbs for 6 1/2 years.  It was the longest 10 years of my life.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 30, 2016)

I couldn't get out of Detroit fast enough even though I was born there and lived there
until I was in my early 20s.


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 30, 2016)

Yes from what I've read you don't want to be anywhere near Detroit.


----------



## Guitarist (Mar 30, 2016)

Thanks for your feedback, everyone! One website I saw listed Midland as the #1 town to live in, in Michigan, but I'm getting the feeling that's not saying much. It's a company town, and that's sort of off-putting too, to me.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 30, 2016)

There are some very nice towns in Michigan.  Grand Rapids, Ann Arbor, Plymouth, Northville, some towns on Lake Michigan.


----------



## Manatee (Mar 30, 2016)

Too much winter up there for me.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 31, 2016)

Manatee said:


> Too much winter up there for me.



...

I was born and raised in Chicago, I would never move back!!


----------



## ronaldj (Mar 31, 2016)

I have lived here for 64 years great place to be. Midland is a nice city with most everything you need, also it is 100 miles away from Detroit. snow we have that, you get used to it, cold, put a logon the fire ......we have no creepy


----------

